
New artificial intelligence beats tactical experts in combat simulation - kator
http://magazine.uc.edu/editors_picks/recent_features/alpha.html
======
jpatel88
I can't believe after all the money and time Elon Musk, Stephen Hawking, and
Bill Gates spent trying to keep AI out of weapons, these idiots are going to
make it happen. I'm not saying ALPHA is going to turn or anything, but it is a
gateway to things a hell of a lot worse.

